# Old School Theater Power



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello All, My System Consists Of A:

Pioneer VSX-1014TX Reciever
Pioneer CLD-D704 Laserdisc
Sony SDP-E800 5.1 rf/Ac3 Decoder
Yamaha DV-S5750 Dvd Player
2-carver Tfm-35
2-carver Tfm-55
4-carver Al-III Original Ribbon SPEAKERS
Homemade Center Channel With:
6-8" Midbass,2-5.25" Mids 6-4"mids,7-tweeters,1- 4x10 Horn
4-12" Eminence Subwoofers In M&k Style 2-12 Boxes
Compaq Pc SR1920-NX
Toshiba Projectors TDP-S25 600x800 And A TDP-T99 1024x768
80" APOLLO Silver Screen in a custom made frame.
In Wall stereo/computer/electronics AV center.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I knew Technics made a Ac3 decoder. I wasn't aware that Sony made a decoder. What is the model number?


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello, I Updated My List With Correct Model Numbers After Coming Home From Work Where I First Entered All Of What I Could Remember, Here Is A Complete And Correct Listing. It's Simple Yet Has A Great "wow" Factor When Watching Movies At Higher Than Realistic Levels. Cool Thing Is, I've Enjoyed This System Now Since 1991 With The Carver Stuff. The Other Stuff Was Bought As The Deals Came By. $250 For The Reciever, $140 For The Sony And The Same For The Yamaha. $1000 For The 1st Projector And $1200 For The Second. My Favorite Part Is That The $400 Pc Is Viewed On The Big Screen. Love This System And I Await The Next Level Of Upgrade On The Front And Rear Centers(or Side Surrounds) With Another Pair Of Al-iii's And Tfm-55.


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

wow it's been almost a year now since i put this tread up. how time goes by....


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

hello all. i have a new/old set of al-III's and another tfm 35 to add to the mix of things. also some photo's.


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

so now i am looking for another tfm55 and a 48" or 60" ribbon for a custom center channel.


----------

